# Auckland tug Ronaki



## spongebob (Dec 11, 2007)

Seagoing visitors to Auckland May well remember the little harbour tug "Ronaki" that served on line, pilot and light tug duties for many years.
She has popped up again, now 100 years old, fully restored, privately owned and looking like a million dollars with a pale blue hull and white upper works. 
She is about to take part in the tug boat race on the harbour tomorrow during our anniversary day regatta.

Bob


----------

